# Ashton Kutcher



## Blake Bowden (Jul 29, 2016)

These photos were taken recently. I wonder if he's joined the craft...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jul 29, 2016)

hes a funny dude.  That would be cool if hes a mason and not just wearing the hat to look cool.


----------



## Chaz (Jul 29, 2016)

Google brings up results from as far back as 2012, but I couldn't find anything substantial from a lodge. His scholastic career is just as impressive as his acting!


----------



## BullDozer Harrell (Jul 29, 2016)

It's a eye catching picture, and would be awesome to call him Brother Kutcher. 
But I've heard that he's only a supporter of a Masonic lodge. They gave him the hat to show their appreciation of his support. 

In any event, i think it looks good on him and may lead to his becoming a member.


Sent from my SM-N910P using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## MarkR (Jul 30, 2016)

This has been discussed extensively on Facebook, and no one has come up with any evidence (besides the cap) that he's a Mason.


----------

